# Tiger Woods Family Xmas Pic



## celtic_crippler (Dec 5, 2009)

I think he's looking pretty good considering....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2009)

Now that is funny.....


----------



## seasoned (Dec 5, 2009)

*"fore"*


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 5, 2009)

If Tiger was my husband you wouldn't be able to *see* the golfball or the club they'd be so far up his anal canal.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my time on the sunuvabeetch.  He'd find out I found out when he got the papers from the lawyer and when he watched the press conference exposing him and his sluts.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 5, 2009)

This guy is a dirt bag. I am no goody 2 shoes, but it is apparent that Tiger had a lot going for him in life. Beautiful wife, two off spring to carry on the name and genes, and more money then the US government, WTF.


----------



## David43515 (Dec 9, 2009)

Pride cometh before the fall.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Agree with all the above but what I can't understand is why we've had it on our main news! We've got more deaths in Afghan, unemployment levels rising, companies going bankrupt, the banks giving their workers big bonuses, a child killed by a pitbull dog etc etc and they put the fact he cheated on the main news, amazing.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Agree with all the above but what I can't understand is why we've had it on our main news! We've got more deaths in Afghan, unemployment levels rising, companies going bankrupt, the banks giving their workers big bonuses, a child killed by a pitbull dog etc etc and they put the fact he cheated on the main news, amazing.


 
Didnt you people Invent the Tabloid?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Didnt you people Invent the Tabloid?


 

Sadly we probably did! We get major tragedies, big national events which the serious newpapers report but The Sun has on it's front page something about Jordan calling Peter Andre names ( non Brits are going who?..exactly!)


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 9, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Agree with all the above but what I can't understand is why we've had it on our main news! We've got more deaths in Afghan, unemployment levels rising, companies going bankrupt, the banks giving their workers big bonuses, a child killed by a pitbull dog etc etc and they put the fact he cheated on the main news, amazing.


 
Wait a minute... I thought you were in the UK?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL!

What's Tiger done to his mother-in-law? It was also on the news that a 'mysterious' middle aged woman was rushed to hosptial from his house cue photo of woman on trolley being taken out of ambulance. Turns out it's his mum in law.


----------



## grydth (Dec 9, 2009)

It appears Tiger's woodie has landed him in the rough......

I thought the 'family' photo would include the 6 mistresses.

Cheap laughs are fun, but Tez is right - why do we 'know' so much more about this lurid episode than we do about genuinely important matters? Methinks media has become the "Opium of the People".... and I'm in there smoking with the rest. Not Tiger's proudest moment, but not mine either.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think we all like a bit of juicy gossip especially when it's about someone rich and famous (we can tell ourselves that money doesn't bring happiness then lol). I don't have a problem with that but it should be relegated to the inside pages or magazines not make headlines on national news and on the front of newspapers, gossip should be a small amusement not the major interest of a nation. I imagine though governments love it as if we are all concentrating on Tiger Woods etc we aren't thinking about what they are up to!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 9, 2009)

I probably shouldn't air my dirty laundry, but given recent events....I cannot keep silent.

I, too, had an affair with tiger woods.  I was part of his "back 9" as he liked to call us.  I'm ashamed....so ashamed...


[sits back and waits for big check full of hush money]



peace,
Erik


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 9, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> I probably shouldn't air my dirty laundry, but given recent events....I cannot keep silent.
> 
> I, too, had an affair with tiger woods.  I was part of his "back 9" as he liked to call us.  I'm ashamed....so ashamed...
> 
> ...



Tramp!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't see what the big deal is.  A man works to earn $900 million dollars, he's gonna have a woman or two on the side.  Or Erik, if he rolls that way.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> If Tiger was my husband you wouldn't be able to *see* the golfball or the club they'd be so far up his anal canal.


 

Ouch....and thank you for that mental image.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 10, 2009)

Tiger showed his true stripes and turned out to be nothing more than a Cheetah.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 10, 2009)

And his wife is not under arrest?  Not defending the character of the man by any means but violent assault with a deadly weapon causing actual bodily harm is okay if a wronged woman does it?


----------



## crushing (Dec 10, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> If Tiger was my husband you wouldn't be able to *see* the golfball or the club they'd be so far up his anal canal.


 
Just because Tiger is a golfer doesn't mean he also has this fetish.


:angel:


----------



## crushing (Dec 10, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> And his wife is not under arrest? Not defending the character of the man by any means but violent assault with a deadly weapon causing actual bodily harm is okay if a wronged woman does it?


 
Yes.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> And his wife is not under arrest?  Not defending the character of the man by any means but violent assault with a deadly weapon causing actual bodily harm is okay if a wronged woman does it?



Ah, but Teh Tigre claimed his wife used the golf club to free his sorry *** from his wrecked vehicle, did he not? He took full responsibility for the accident and his injuries.

My *personal* suspicion is that she found out about things, came after him with a golf club and beat his ***, he tried to run and passed out from a head injury he got from the club wielded by his wife.  It's interesting that the airbags in his SUV did not deploy. He must not have been going very fast (perhaps Rich Parsons could educate us a bit more on this).

In some states, if the spouse doesn't want to press charges, the officers will not arrest the spouse nor press charges - I don't know if Florida is one of those states.  I can tell you California was that way when I was there - wouldn't even file a police report even though a knife was involved.

If she beat his *** because she found out he was a cheater, then she should be arrested and charged with domestic violence.

Sorry, honey ... no scumbag is worth that much sweat.


----------

